# Rotary table Storage



## aliva (Sep 18, 2020)

As age creeps up my lifting capacity has diminished. To make things easier I decided to make a place to  store  my rotary table . Its been a pain to put the table on the mill so this what I came up with. The table is a 4" with a 6" chuck. The arm was originally used for a chip shield, but I hardly used it. So convert it to hold the rotary table. Fortunately the arm has enough swing to reach over my Kurt vise. So, swing the table over, raise the knee, and there you have it, tables on the mill.


----------



## tsd63 (Sep 19, 2020)

Very nice. Where did you get the arm from or is there a name on it. Yes my rotary just a bit too much for me also.


----------



## akjeff (Sep 19, 2020)

That is a great idea!


----------

